# Would you hire this guy?



## Chris (Dec 8, 2015)

Today I have an add out to get a couple new guys for work. Meanwhile I was looking at resumes posted to CL. This one caught my eye. This is a big problem here in CA.


My name is Matthew I'm 23 years of age with valid ID and reliable transportation and can pass any background check. I'm in desperate need of work I just moved back to california so family could help me out till I get back on my feet from losing my construction jobs in Las Vegas. Finding a job is difficult for me for 2 reasons i have a tattoo on my left hand (nothing offensive in any nature) and I won't pass a drug test due to marijuana EVEN THO I'm fully licensed by the state of California for medical reasons and have documents to prove it but they don't care. I have years of experience in construction clean up and debris removal,moving,painting, drywall patches and a lot more physically demanding jobs. Please no job is to small or big I'm an extremely hard worker I put my head down and get things done under any whether or situation! I'm in good shape can easily meet the requirements to lift 80 lbs please contact me at anytime thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 8, 2015)

I like the honesty and I would like put him in the maybe pile. He still has to get past the interveiw and maybe a few days work. Depending on the rest of the people of coarse. He didn't say what the med. problem was.


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2015)

California still won't let us hire people that can't pass a drug test, insurance won't cover him either. I wouldn't hire him because I am against drugs in my work place.

Here the majority of the teenage and twenty somethings have a medical card for pot. They get headaches so they can get a card. I could have one by this evening for 50 bucks if I wanted. Just have to go to the doctors office with the green neon sign out front in the shape of a pot leaf. You don't get those from regular doctors.


----------



## frodo (Dec 8, 2015)

I would hire him in a heart beat. 

As long as we had an understanding,  no smoking before or during work,  we are cool.

I have a nose like a blood hound,  I can tell if you smoke dope  when you get with in 3 ft of me.

I will not tolerate drugs or alcohol during business hours, after work. you can get just as high as you want

some of the best welders i have ever had were pot heads,

tell him to go to the eckerds and gets some stuff to flush his system, look it up online
gives him a 12 hour window of being clean


----------



## joecaption (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd pass on that one.
A drugy will steal from you, a drunk will just not show up for work.
He has minimal work experence, unless your looking for someone to work out in the yard where you can keep an eye on him.


----------



## havasu (Dec 8, 2015)

He is telling you out front that he is a pot head. You can bet your life that this guy would be using pot on your job sites. If he has the balls to post that he is a pot head, what isn't he confessing to?


----------



## schlich (Dec 8, 2015)

here is what you need to consider is it worth losing your business if he was to get hurt on the job your insurance would not cover him and puts you solely responsible for his care is it worth it. talk to your lawyer


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

You can smoke pot and still not be a "drugy" (druggie?). Problem is he has a little growing up to do. He's gotta realize that he could get work if he quits smoking dope. Tell him if he comes back in two weeks clean you will give him a trial.

Some clarification please; if you have a med marijuana card, you can't be insured??


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

That is one vise I never tried much or at least never got into, but I know some pretty successfull people that use it regularly for 30  or 40 years, the kind of people you would not call pot heads. That is a little like calling everyone that has a drink after dinner a drunk.
If you have ever seen what it can do with someone on chemotherapy, you too would be thinking, lets boil the bs down and deal with just the facts.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2015)

Chris and I both live in Kommiefornia, the land of mostly fruits and nuts. I was once offered the police discount for my marijuana card while walking around at Redondo Beach. If he feels it is so important to mention this on a resume, then there is little chance you will stop this kid from smoking pot. Sure, if he was a chemo patient, he would post this before posting his desire to smoke pot. Sorry, the cop in me is now coming out


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't smoke myself but I also don't believe that someone that does is going to steal from me or ruin my business.  The reality is that while some of you may say you can smell a pot user at a hundred yards, you would probably be shocked at the number of people you come in contact with daily that do smoke on a regular basis while not at work.  
The issue should be doing it during work hours.  Much like drinking.  If he gives you any indications that he's smoking on the job...it's bye bye.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 9, 2015)

No I don&#8217;t like tattoos.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

It's not the pot smoking itself that bothers me, I too know several people that smoke it and are still good functioning and can hold a job. My problem is if he can't hide to get and keep a job then I don't need the risk. I don't need to wonder if he got high before work today.

If he crashed one of my tractors and killed someone my insurance requires an immediate drug test, if he fails then I am ultimately liable for damages. It's funny here, you can get a so called prescription but just like any other prescription narcotic you can not be under the influence at work. This is where pot screws you because it stays in your system so much longer.

That and insurance companies make up whatever rules they want.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

Tough one , so you hire the guy that lies to you up front and stays clean for a while.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

I try and avoid that as well. It's hard to get away from drugs now days but I try.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 9, 2015)

The joy of being in business for your self.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Just one of the many hurdles.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 9, 2015)

All joking aside I think I might interview him with no intention of hiring him if I had the time to waste on coaching the kid. Half of what the guy said I can almost admire and the other half I kind of detest. 

Maybe it&#8217;s a waste of time and then maybe he is really misdirected and willing to have a mentor in his life. I know that&#8217;s not what you are looking for in the way of a project employee, but I&#8217;m willing to bet within 2 minutes you would have a feel for what way he would go. 

Then again I may have watched too many movies lately where some misdirected person turns it around.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a a project employee already. About to can him.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a matter of how much effort you are willing to put into finding out more about him. You can call your insurance agent and find out how the med marijuana card plays out in a situation. Does it fall into a different class under drug testing because it is somewhat legal? Might be good info to know for future employees also.
Of course, if you are busy and have no time to mess around with the borderline guys..................


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

We are slammed right now. I really need a couple guys that want to work and show up sober.


----------

